

Ask HN: where do you get your non-tech news? - Huhty

I use HN for most of my tech news, but what other sources are good for everything else?
======
a3n
There's a lot of non-tech news right here. I think I get between 60% and 75%
of all my news of any kind right here.

Also:

New York Times, almost entirely through their daily email, which you can
subscribe to for free. Any article they email to you can be clicked on for
free.

Google News.

[http://thebrowser.com/](http://thebrowser.com/)

[http://counterparties.com/](http://counterparties.com/)

[http://longform.org/](http://longform.org/)

[http://longreads.com/](http://longreads.com/)

When I read an article I will often follow through to other articles linked
from the first. Sometimes I'll add a site to my news collection from that kind
of activity. Counterparties was one such addition, and now it's in my daily
group.

------
jhvh1134
The Economist for world and business news. Planet Money(podcast) for help
understanding news about world economics. Nature.com for articulate reports of
the natural sciences. I've started reading nautil.us, and have nothing but
good things to say. wartard.blogspot.com is a little aggressive, but I still
find it the best source for understanding military intention.

------
strick
I subscribe to [http://nextdraft.com/](http://nextdraft.com/) and love the
daily email

------
rahimnathwani
The Economist

~~~
jhvh1134
Though it's a weekly publication, I still consider The Economist the best
source for world news. Even if they did hype up Paul Ryan to no end.

~~~
rahimnathwani
_Though it 's a weekly publication_

That's one of its strengths. It doesn't have to create news out of nothing, as
there is enough 'real' news each week to fill its pages.

~~~
jhvh1134
I fully agree, but I felt that could potentially be perceived as a limitation
to someone unfamiliar. I was attempting to put emphasis that it wasn't.

